# Night Vision



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

I am considering buying a night vision scope for my rifle. Does anyone have any experience or suggestions? I would appreciate any advice.


----------



## Tactical Hog Control (Mar 4, 2010)

Save your money and buy the best Generation III optics you can afford. We use 6X Raptor's and D-760's along with our thermal Weapon Sights. Be prepared to spend from 4,000 to 7,500 on Gen III hand select 6X NV rifle scopes. As with most things you get what you pay for.

Jed


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

WOW thermal sights, like just everyone can go out and buy them for an occasional predator hunt LOL

Most Gen 2 night scope swill suffice, lots of makers out there, stay with those who will provide a warranty and service on thier products though, don't buy out of country stuff, it's non-repairable most of the time


----------



## GetBulletsandbrass (Feb 25, 2010)

Check out ATN I've used their new Night Arrow 2nd gen+ scopes. I used one back in Jan for a trip to Nevada and the scope worked great. The have these scopes available for $1,695 (less if you shop around through their distributors) for a Custom Grade Tube (CGT). I've also done some field testing on the Mars4x-WPT (white phosphorous). The WPT tube will set you back about $4,500, but the clarity is awesome.

If you hunt at close ranges (under 200 yards), you can get yourself an MK350 or MK390 for under $600 for a 1st gen scope. These work quite well.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I thought about a NV scope also. I knew I wanted to get quality equipment such as at least Gen2. I was really set on doing it till I realized that stuff was WAY out of my budget range. I decided to go with a quality scope mounted light instead.


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

I got a NV that I took in at a gun show last year it is an ATN Gen 1. Been thiking that I would try it out.


----------



## HD56PAN (Apr 10, 2010)

First night using night vision,Watched three bucks for over an hour.I would grunt at it(really just belched at it,since I didn't have a deer call with me).It would snort at me and paw at the ground.Didn't have any idea what I was.Played that game for quite a while until they moved on.What a blast


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

GetBulletsandbrass said:


> Check out ATN I've used their new Night Arrow 2nd gen+ scopes. I used one back in Jan for a trip to Nevada and the scope worked great. The have these scopes available for $1,695 (less if you shop around through their distributors) for a Custom Grade Tube (CGT). I've also done some field testing on the Mars4x-WPT (white phosphorous). The WPT tube will set you back about $4,500, but the clarity is awesome.
> 
> If you hunt at close ranges (under 200 yards), you can get yourself an MK350 or MK390 for under $600 for a 1st gen scope. These work quite well.


Do you have a link of a dealer that handles the MK350 or MK390? That price seems to fit me and most of my shooting will be way under 200 yards . We have a bill in the State Legislation that will allow night hunting for coyote and hogs and thought if it passes I would purchase a good NV scope.


----------



## GetBulletsandbrass (Feb 25, 2010)

Lo,

Here's the link:

http://www.atncorp.com/units/nightvision/nightvisionweaponsights

If you got any questions about shooting night vision gear, just PM me. I can fill you in a little on the equipment if you need more info.

-Adam 
www.getbulletsandbrass.com
Reloading Supplies & Equipment
Aftermarket pistol barrels
Blackpowder firearms
and more


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the link:


----------



## valleyboy (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi everyone. Here in Wales, UK, I use a Cobra Merlin NV monucular with day scope adaptor. This is connected to a parallax adjustabe scope, and has a Yukon IR flashlight for extra IR. 
This is a brilliant set up, although it cannot be compared to Gen 2 etc. I use it on my Tikka T3 Lite .243, and can clearly indentify foxes up to 200 yards.

Regards
Steve.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice set up Steve, Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Chris S (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a NV monocular that I use along with a light. I like to switch between the two. Some of the time the monocular will pick up eyes and the light won't and vice versa. I have a hard time picking out eyes on a bright night using a light.
I just bought a new Gen1 unit for $149 to replace my old one that broke after 10 years.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I just bought this one recently to throw on my 22 mag for night time shooting. I have yet to see a yote with it but where I hunt the guy has dogs that I can easily identify past 70 yards. I don't expect to have to shoot past 50.


----------



## vincmm (Jan 9, 2011)

good thermal will cost as mush as a small car.... but quality would be fantastic!


----------



## KRT 2 (Jan 29, 2012)

I have nv don't use it much. Most calling in WI I do when the moon is half full. Just using a lit redical seems to work well for me. If you have to choose color of redical make sure it is red. Green Is to bright.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum KRT 2


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

When using a illuminated reticle it's not the color but the brightness. I've found most to be so bright, even on their lowest setting that they wash out the entire sight picture. In my limited experience with them so far the best I've found is the BSA Cat's eye.


----------



## hutchf350 (Jun 15, 2012)

I us a weapon mounted PVS14 from MOD gen 3 is the only way to go. I have used many other monocle's and decided to use a hand select pvs14 i can mount it on some head gear and quickly switch it over to my AR for that quick shot. It works in conjunction with my Aim Point comp-m2. You wont be disappointed. here is a link


----------



## hutchf350 (Jun 15, 2012)

Here is a thermal clip we got on a hog. Im sorry about the MOD highlight it was pulled off of youtube.


----------



## ryals_noah (Jun 13, 2012)

I have the N550 Pulsar digital and it works just fine 100+ yards in pitch black and you can see further than you can shoot when the conditions are perfect. 1400 dollars and you can create your own reticles and record your hunts. I absolutely love it. And its black and white digital not your typical red on green.


----------



## aberry223 (Sep 16, 2012)

I am new to night vision so I have a savage bolt action have been thinking about getting something to put on ? I have been using the XLR 250 ! I want something different for at night and take the scope off and have a strait up n/v scope but not looking to get put in the poor house any ideas or a web site to look at to help ?


----------



## best defense (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, if my life depended on it, $4000.00 - $7500,00 would be cheap, but for hobby hunting, that is way over the top.

I don't hunt coyotes or other varmints for money, so if I want night vision, I think I will just try out the ones Cabela's has for around $600. I know they aren't anywhere near the quality, and if I get bright light into it, the tube will probably burn out, but I like most of us on this site don't have real deep pockets.


----------



## GARY T (Jan 7, 2013)

Well said.


----------



## foxkilr89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Don't waste your money on gen 1, the only gen 2 scope I would recommend is a night optics ns520 took place of the m845. 2.8x, mil dot reticle and won't break the bank, $1700. Ive had some other gen 1 and gen 2 products and they were junk. If you want to do it right the first time save your money and buy gen 3 you won't be disappointed.


----------



## PHONightSniper (Nov 4, 2012)

http://www.flir.com/uploadedFiles/CVS_Americas/Personal_Vision/Products/FLIR-Scout-Family-Brochure.pdf

See if this link works for you.

Keith Sawyer is the guy you want to talk to.

Keith's number irect: 503.498.3840 | Mobile: 503.269.5045


----------



## PHONightSniper (Nov 4, 2012)

The Scout/Flir and a good predator hunting light is the ultimate combo. It's almost unfair haha


----------



## best defense (Mar 15, 2010)

I spoke to Keith. They don't have anything available to the civilian market that will work as a rifle scope.


----------



## PHONightSniper (Nov 4, 2012)

Yea, nothing as far as a scope goes. But that system would work awesome with a predator hunting light like i said. Could do your calling and watching with FLIR until they get within shooting range, Then flip on the light.


----------



## Scott the fox MacKenzie (Jul 10, 2013)

mjllag said:


> I am considering buying a night vision scope for my rifle. Does anyone have any experience or suggestions? I would appreciate any advice.


Take a look at the Pulsar rang of digital night vision. Digital is the way to go, its a third of the price of Gen 3 and as good as Gen 2+

Most of the Pulsar units are capable of recording your hunt. But with any night vision the key is a good illuminator, a good IR unit will make a huge difference to your night vision viewing. Heres a few links to a few units I have tested for various magazines and shows. http://www.scottcountry.co.uk/products-Pulsar-Digisight-N750-Digital-Night-Vision-Riflescope-4979.htm

This is a new unit soon to hit the market here, I shall be testing it out in a few weeks, the best thing is the price, under £400.

http://www.scottcountry.co.uk/products-Yukon-Photon-5x42-Digital-Night-Vision-Riflescope-5135.htm

Here is a great rang of illuminators. http://www.scottcountry.co.uk/products_list.asp?categories=741


----------



## AR-Patriot (Feb 19, 2013)

Have had the Pulsar N550 for almost two years,like it alot. Like many,I just can't afford the High end American made NV stuff,wish I could,but they have it priced out of my league. Not sure if that is necessary,but that's the way it is. So I bought the Pulsar Digisight N550. I is basically a Sony IR camcorder with cross hairs(although mine won't record,understand the newer ones do,dang it.I have to have an external recorder for mine.)Picture is good,have watched Racoons under a feeder at 100 yds,had no trouble figuring out what they were. Rabbits at 100 yds,a little tougher.Mind you this was during the dark of the moon. It is a little like watching an old black and white TV,with a slightly "snowy"picture,if you are old enough to remember that,LOL.But for $1400.00 vs. 5-8000? I can live with a little snow.And the N550 can be used during daylight hours,also.Has two modes of function. Just wish it had 4x magnification.It does "zoom" alitte,but not much.

Patriot


----------



## Scott the fox MacKenzie (Jul 10, 2013)

AR-Patriot, thanks, I forgot to mention you can zero digital in the daylight too. Yep the N750 is a great wee unit, hopefully I should have the new Yukon Photon to test by the end of the month.. Like you said the picture can be slightly snowy at times, this is when you need a good IR, I have used the Night Master 800-IR  and this unit eliminates all the haze in the picture, it becomes crystal clear..


----------

